# Why don't ALL MHs come with the facility to charge the VB



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

when on EHU or have a solar, instead of it being an add on, it is obvious most will be stood for long periods between trips, it's not like they're a cheap purchase and the tech needed isn't expensive, especially at manufacturing time, so are they tight, just don't care, or haven't considered it.

I know some makes make provision for fitting some gizmo to the control gear, but why not do it for all vans.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

basically it's down to money! but in the great scheme of things the price is minuscule, but every penny saved helps the motor home manufactures profits,


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, can't comment on the UK built vans as it's a long time since I've owned one.
All of the European owned vans I've had from the last 13 years or so have the in-built facility to do so.
It is a feature of the electrical control and distribution, all of the ones I'm familiar with have been Schaudt.


.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

My 2015 UK van comes with a solar panel as standard and charges both the VB and LB, as required (on default setting) using either the panel or EHU.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

. . . and your UK van is a what Siggie, or is that a secret or a guess what  
John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A big black and white one it says.>>>


cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So which manufacturers nowadays supply motorhomes where the vehicle battery isn't connected into the charging system? My last one was an Autotrail and that did as does Burstner.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do believe that all modern vans now come with mains/engine charger doing all batteries. Have you looked to see if solar is now offered as an optional extra.As said already many also have the wiring etc fitted ready for solar panels, so they could be fitted at the factory or more profit for the dealer.>>>

Can yours not be set up for the systems you want, cheaply.

cabby


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Cabbie, hmmm, "here, there and everywhere", "big black and white one", "retired" doesn't like to be specific does he  
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> My 2015 UK van comes with a solar panel as standard and charges both the VB and LB, as required (on default setting) using either the panel or EHU.


That's the first van I've heard of where Solar comes as standard, I wonder how many others there are, and not an option fitted by the dealer to move it off the forecourt.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Jiggles said:


> Cabbie, hmmm, "here, there and everywhere", "big black and white one", "retired" doesn't like to be specific does he
> John


And your problem is? :grin2:



Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's the first van I've heard of where Solar comes as standard, I wonder how many others there are, and not an option fitted by the dealer to move it off the forecourt.


Take a look at the Swift ranges, a few come with solar panels as standard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> And your problem is? :grin2:
> 
> Take a look at the Swift ranges, a few come with solar panels as standard.


Every day a skool day >

So what van do you have then.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's the first van I've heard of where Solar comes as standard, I wonder how many others there are, and not an option fitted by the dealer to move it off the forecourt.


Autotrail fits solar panels to the majority of its vans I believe.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's the first van I've heard of where Solar comes as standard, I wonder how many others there are, and not an option fitted by the dealer to move it off the forecourt.


 Kev, you really need to get up to speed on what the modern day motorhome manufacturers offer as standard and as optional extras.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev, you really need to get up to speed on what the modern day motorhome manufacturers offer as standard and as optional extras.


Perhaps, but if they are so well equipped at the build stage why do we get so many people asking to fit them, from B2Bs to Solar etc, I have no wish to waste my time reading brochures for vans I'll ever have, so get my input from MHF usually.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Every day a skool day >
> 
> So what van do you have then.


A big black & white one >


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

siggie said:


> A big black & white one >


Ahh, the black & white ones are probably the best make ever . . .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Interesting as this is something I find annoying.

On my battery control panel (kontiki 640 1996) there is a switch for the 12v system which is either set to leisure battery, off or cab battery. This is the source of 12v power to the van so I need be I can run te lights etc off the cab / engine battery.

You would think then when on hook up it should charge the cab battery If the switch is on cab but it doesn't. So yes Kev its a good idea and it causes me problems in the winter. I know I need a battery master thing for my panel but it's beyond my technical skills.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Interesting as this is something I find annoying.
> 
> On my battery control panel (kontiki 640 1996) there is a switch for the 12v system which is either set to leisure battery, off or cab battery. This is the source of 12v power to the van so I need be I can run te lights etc off the cab / engine battery.
> 
> You would think then when on hook up it should charge the cab battery If the switch is on cab but it doesn't. So yes Kev its a good idea and it causes me problems in the winter. I know I need a battery master thing for my panel but it's beyond my technical skills.


Just use the *Clive Mott bridging link wire*, that's about as simple as it gets.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Perhaps, but if they are so well equipped at the build stage why do we get so many people asking to fit them, from B2Bs to Solar etc, I have no wish to waste my time reading brochures for vans I'll ever have, so get my input from MHF usually.


Kev I was not intending to "have a go" at you. 
From a few of your recent post questions it was obvious you are not aware of what's on offer as standard on virtually all modern vans (of the last 5 years or more) no need to read brochures get along to a motorhome show and have a good look around, or if cost of entry a problem, find yourself a decent sized dealer when out and about and check out the offerings.

I'm aware a lot of the older vehicles didn't have the refinements most modern ones do but that's progress.
The manufacturers do listen to owner requests and wants, hence the standard features of today that were either options or indeed not even available 15 - 20 years ago.

With the eye watering cost of a new modern van it's not surprising there are many people enjoying motorhoming in older vans without all of the latest add-ons. For many owners of older vans some of the pleasure is adding the little luxury items / ideas they see on newer ones.

.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Ah I get it now VB is the Vehicle Battery i.e. the engine battery as opposed to the LB (leisure battery) i.e. Habitation Battery . Never was any good at acronyms.*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

siggie said:


> And your problem is? :grin2:
> 
> Take a look at the Swift ranges, a few come with solar panels as standard.


Solar panels less liable to leak?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I know someone who has just bought an Autotrail Tracker for £52K I was there at the handover and do not recall any mention of a solar panel.

Which Autotrail models nearly all come with solar panels?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Stanner said:


> I know someone who has just bought an Autotrail Tracker for £52K I was there at the handover and do not recall any mention of a solar panel.
> 
> Which Autotrail models nearly all come with solar panels?


A solar panel is a factory fitted optional extra on the Tracker range.

ps Solar panel included as standard on the 2016 Tracker range


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Our last AutoTrail had a solar panel as standard. I think that all of the Frontier range have had them for several years.

Richard.


----------

